# Sharpening a two man tree saw



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a two man "champion tooth" tree saw I'm going to attempt to refurbish and wondering if anyone has sharpened one before or knows of a helpful site. I've looked for videos (you tube) on the topic- none. Other sources I've perused are the US Forrest Service site and such- none speak of the proper tools or techniques required to sharpen it.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I bought this book when I ordered my saws.

Setting and Sharpening Hand and Power Saws Booklet-Traditional Woodworker

Pages 5 and 6 of this catalog have the tool you will need to do the job right.

Crosscut Saw Company


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Try this manual.

View attachment usda_forest_service_77712508_crosscut_saw_manual.pdf


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Search around an old flea market or old junk tique store and find a set tool, that way the set in the saw will be correct and the Kerf will be right to allow you to cut properly. Put it in a vise and sharpen each tooth on the angle it is already sharpened. After you get it sharp, set the kerf. Remember, don't file the teeth off, just touch them up so they feel sharp. You want this thing to last as long as possible and filing the heck out of it is not going to help things. Just like a chain saw, you just hit it enough to sharpen.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Proper tools would be a kerf set tool, and a set of nice, fine files. A triangle file is handy also. You can use any type of clamping mechanism to sharpen it, clamp it with the teeth up. My Papaw used to sharpen his when I was young and I remember how he did it. He had many many of these saws.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

VUnder said:


> Proper tools would be a kerf set tool, and a set of nice, fine files. A triangle file is handy also. You can use any type of clamping mechanism to sharpen it, clamp it with the teeth up. My Papaw used to sharpen his when I was young and I remember how he did it. He had many many of these saws.


The Rooster rescued one last year. He needed a small triangluar file and we found one at Ace Hardware.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

The files are probably more important than the saws. A pile of saws will be a good stock up on item for bad times.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Crosscut Saw Company

[Greenbuilding] Instructions for sharpening 2-person cross-cut saws (was re: Sawdust for Composters)

How to Sharpen a Two-Man Crosscut Saw | eHow.com


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

Some very useful information from everyone. Good call with the slide show Jimmy. Thanks. Now I just have to track down the Simonds #342 jointer and the rest of the equipment to do it right. Thanks again.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I was so gad to stumble across this thread. In another thread I mentioned that I'm cleaning/ sort of fixing up our old farm shop. In doing that I found 2 of these saws that I have no idea how to sharpen. Now I can figure out what I need to do it right. This is another example of an old skill that has gone by the wayside.


----------

